# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  بصراحــــــــة الهباب سيحرز الابطال هذا الموسم

## RED PLANET

*


..

..





..




..


  ما شطارة منهم في الميدان

لكن الوسخ الشفناه الليلة و المن زمان بنشوف فيه
يخلي الواحد يجزم انهم السنة دي علي الاقل
حيلعبو الفاينال

*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد نكته الموسم هههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## ودكمبال

*عودة الهجين ستحسم هذا القرف الهلالي قريبا
سرقة جهد الاخرين لن يفيد السارق وان طال الزمن
هذا الهليل لا تتوفر فيه ادني مواصفات  البطل .. لن يصلو الفاينال وسيغادرو بفضيحه , ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اجمل رد علي بوستك يا ريد 



*

----------


## جاميكا

*يخس  ناس  وسخ  عشان كده طرقهم وسخانة 
وبقوا ما بخجلوا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياابوحميد بالرغم من هذه الوساخه وسرقت عرق الاخرين برضو لن ينالو كاس الابطال لان الله يمهل ولايهمل
*

----------


## jafaros

*للاسف كما قال الحبيب رد بلانت حايشيلوهو اكيد بواسطة الهمشرة .... وعلينا نحن نشوف لينا بلد ... انا غايتو من دربي دا و جزر السيشيل جاك بلا .... وربنا يعوضني في بلدي 
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*يشيلوا شنو ياحبيب . احتمال يصعدوا للمربع الذهبي . لكن كاس دي كتيره شديد . افتح الجزيرة الرياضية+10 وشوف كورة الوداد المغربي والترجي . والله انت بره لمن تخاف . الكاسات دي عندها اسيادها . اطمن وخت في بطنك لوري بتاع بطيخ . تحياتي .
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ههههههههههه ..: 
الهليل ... ههههههههههه .. انت شكلك بتهذر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اجمل رد علي بوستك يا ريد 






:022:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					

يشيلوا شنو ياحبيب . احتمال يصعدوا للمربع الذهبي . لكن كاس دي كتيره شديد . افتح الجزيرة الرياضية+10 وشوف كورة الوداد المغربي والترجي . والله انت بره لمن تخاف . الكاسات دي عندها اسيادها . اطمن وخت في بطنك لوري بتاع بطيخ . تحياتي .



صبرا ال البرير ...
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كلامك مضحك يا رد حتى بالطريقة دي ما بشيلوهو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					

يشيلوا شنو ياحبيب . احتمال يصعدوا للمربع الذهبي . لكن كاس دي كتيره شديد . افتح الجزيرة الرياضية+10 وشوف كورة الوداد المغربي والترجي . والله انت بره لمن تخاف . الكاسات دي عندها اسيادها . اطمن وخت في بطنك لوري بتاع بطيخ . تحياتي .



صبرا ال البرير ...:lllolll: ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودكمبال
					

عودة الهجين ستحسم هذا القرف الهلالي قريبا
سرقة جهد الاخرين لن يفيد السارق وان طال الزمن
هذا الهليل لا تتوفر فيه ادني مواصفات  البطل .. لن يصلو الفاينال وسيغادرو بفضيحه , ان شاء الله




غير التحكيم 
تاني عندهم الف طريقة وطريقة
 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اجمل رد علي بوستك يا ريد 






هههههههههههههه
الشغل دا لو عاملو انت ياعجب 
تستاهل صفقة والله
...................
لكن انا اخشي نحن نضحك لحدي 
ما يجونا شايلين ليهم كاس مدفوع القيمة

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

يخس  ناس  وسخ  عشان كده طرقهم وسخانة 
وبقوا ما بخجلوا



والناس الوسخ ديل اتوقع منهم اي حاجة
 
*

----------


## مرهف

*وانا اقسم لك انه لن يناله ولو ترك يلعب لحاله
صدقني هنالك مفاجأات ستظهر الايام المقبلة تعكس الطاولة راسا علي عقب
...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

كلامك مضحك يا رد حتى بالطريقة دي ما بشيلوهو



بس ان شاءالله تكون انت ضحكت ؟؟
 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لو شالوا الابطال يا ابوحميد
انا بعمل العملية القالها عزو 24  فى الزلط
وما تسالنى العملية شنو
ههههههههههه
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

 

.. 
.. 




.. 



.. 

ما شطارة منهم في الميدان 
لكن الوسخ الشفناه الليلة و المن زمان بنشوف فيه
يخلي الواحد يجزم انهم السنة دي علي الاقل
حيلعبو الفاينال



عشم إبليس فى الجنة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وانا اقسم لك انه لن يناله ولو ترك يلعب لحاله
صدقني هنالك مفاجأات ستظهر الايام المقبلة تعكس الطاولة راسا علي عقب
...





اقول ليك حاجة يا مرهف

املنا كله بقي في كلامك البتقول فيه دا

الواحد من يدخل المنبر اول حاجة يفتش 
بوست يكون كاتبه مرهف
............
[mark=#24a80f]غايتو لو المواضيع دي طرشقت[/mark]
:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch

[mark=#21a814]الا تشوف ليك بلدا ما ما نصلك فيه[/mark]ا:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

لو شالوا الابطال يا ابوحميد
انا بعمل العملية القالها عزو 24  فى الزلط
وما تسالنى العملية شنو
ههههههههههه





تتتتتتتتتتههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااايييييييي  ييييييي

عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتها 


*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اقول ليك حاجة يا مرهف

املنا كله بقي في كلامك البتقول فيه دا

الواحد من يدخل المنبر اول حاجة يفتش 
بوست يكون كاتبه مرهف
............
[mark=#24a80f]غايتو لو المواضيع دي طرشقت[/mark]
:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch

[mark=#21a814]الا تشوف ليك بلدا ما ما نصلك فيه[/mark]ا:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg




 الامل في الله ثم في كتيبة الاسود
ان شاء الله ما تطرشق 
...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 الامل في الله ثم في كتيبة الاسود
ان شاء الله ما تطرشق 
...




آمين يارب
 
*

----------


## Deimos

*إن الله يمهل ولا يهمل ...

وحق الحرام ده حيشوفوه قدام ...



*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
يعني  بانتصاراتهم المزورة دي مطلعين عينا ومالين الصحف الهليل عمل وعمل وعمل  كمان يجوا يجيبوا كاس تبقي دي اكبر المصائب
(ان شاء الله ما يشوفوه)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدور الجايي الفرق اغلبها عربية وعينها مفتحه كويس وبرضو دفاعين بشراهه
يعني تاني ميته مافي
*

----------


## الصادق

*الجماعة عاملين فيها شواطين وشغالين على كيفهم واللجنة الفنية للكاف فى الصورة بل والمؤامرة كلها مدورة من هناك والغرض الأساسى هو قيادة أضعف فريق فى البطولة للعب النهائى أمام الأهلى القاهرى ووقتها سوف يظهر من هو أوسخ من الهلال مليون مرة وحتشوفوا الكلام ده . نهائى أهلى هلال سوف ياخد كأسو الأهلى بالمساومة على الموقف إياه .ديل ناس أسامة أنور عكاشة يا عمى .
*

----------


## سيزر

*صدق يااخي الهليل بالطريقة دي بشيل الكاس همشرة وعفن وشطة كمان
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*النهائى --الترجى  والاهلى

والهلال  رابع الاربعة وهذا اقصى مايمكن ان يكون عليه
*

----------

